# Destination - Alaska



## akjimny

Tried to post up my itinerary for the trip to Alaska but system wouldn't accept my Word format.  Oh Well!!


----------



## H2H1

Jimmy make a document and attach it sa and attachment. I think that may work. Just like sending a picture.


----------



## akjimny

Hollis - I did manage, after three tries, to copy and paste my itinerary document from Word to the thread box, but none of the formatting came with the document, so it just looked like garbage.  Basically it works out to 15 days on the road with stops in Eglin AFB, FL, Tupelo, MS, Cape Girardeau, MO, Lennox, SD, Jamestown, ND, Weyburn SK, Battleford, SK, Whitecourt, AB, Ft. St. John, BC, Ft. Nelson, BC, Watson Lake, YT, Haines Junction, YT, Tok, AK and finally Anchorage.  Average 330 miles per day or so.

I called the campground in Weyburn this afternoon and may end up parked by the side of the road, since they don't plan to open until late May.  I'll have to check with the other campgrounds up North tomorrrow to see if they will be open.  I never have figured out why they open up so late in the Spring.  The roads are clear and people are out with their rv's, so why not open the campground and make some money?

Will post up more as I find things out.


----------



## H2H1

Jim when are you heading back to Ak. and I guess you be will there for a long time since your house is on the market , right? If that is the case you will be missed at the next M&G to be held here in Ga. Let us know how things are going and keep on posting.


----------



## akjimny

Plan on pulling out of Sebring on May 1st.  Probably won't make the next M&G unless the lottery ticket comes thru.  It was good to meet everyone at the last one - I only wish Ken from GTS could have made it.  Anyone coming to Alaska - I'll have a pot of coffee on and will be glad to see you.


----------



## LEN

Jim here is one open May 15 if it helps
Nickle Lake Regional Park



Contact Information:
Box 1267
Weyburn, SK
S4H 2L5
Phone: (306) 842-7522
E-mail: nicklelake1@yourlink.ca


----------



## C Nash

Jim I sure would like to share a cup of coffee in Alaska but probably will never get to go back again.


----------



## akjimny

Thanks Len, but if everything goes according to plan, May 15th I should be in Haines Junction.......Lord willing and the crick don't rise.  So it looks like a couple of nights of roadside camping while in Canada.


----------



## H2H1

well Jim we are so glad we did get to meet you and the "boss lady". And I will hold to you to the cup of coffee if we get up that way. But the way gas is going, we may not be able to get out of the drive way.Be safe on the trip and take care of the boss.


----------



## akjimny

Well - looks like our first two nights in Canada will be spent in Wal-Mart parking lots running the generator.  No open campgrounds until we get to Whitecourt.  Guess I get to keep the money I would have spent for an electrical hookup in a campground.  Oh well, that's why I have a generator.


----------



## C Nash

Well Jim, when we went to Alaska our overnight stays in walmart parking lot generally cost more than camping in cgs.  LOL  Hated to park there and not go in and shop!!!


----------



## H2H1

Well Nash I would think that would be my problem. I do like shopping at WM. the reason is I try to find things that are made in the USA, and believe me it is hard and getting harder.


----------



## C Nash

Hollis if you remember when walmart first started it advertized only made in America sold here and was mostly true as long as old man Sam Walton was alive.


----------



## H2H1

Cheaper item will change anyone mind when cash is involved


----------



## philiprambo

Good going.Keep it up.


----------



## love66

Thanks Len, but if everything goes according to plan, May 15th I should be in Haines Junction


----------



## C Nash

Well Karla if you have the "cheapest personal loans" you should be able to go.  I know you are not guilty of trying to get "free" advertisement


----------



## H2H1

I could not have said it any better Nash,,, " cheapest personal loans",, what her problem?


----------



## C Nash

See no information on her profile page Hollis.  Maybe she is legit.  I don't know.  As Steve asked her on another post  what kind of rv do you have Karla?  If you don't have one I know where you may be able to get a "personel loan"  LOL


----------



## akjimny

Just a quick update.  Removed the shower door today.  The shower was the only place I could figure to put the cat's food and water bowls so when they slosh and spill, it won't make a mess all over the place.  And, of course, those lazy cats won't open the shower door on their own, so now it's wrapped in padding and stored in the trailer.  Since we don't use the shower for anything more than an extra closet and fishing gear storage, I may not put it back on when we get back to Alaska.  37 more days and it's up the highway we go (Lord willing and the rivers don't flood).


----------



## H2H1

well Jimmy sounds like you have it under control, Good luck on your return trip. And don't forget if you ever get back this way to give us a shout.  Also post to us on how the Boss Lady is doing once you get settle in.


----------



## dfedora

Jim 
I hope it warms up quick for you . Last week in Wasilla they still had 3 feet of snow on the ground and some nights temp still in the single degrees. I didn't get up there last year but going this year,  probable not till mid to late may .


----------



## akjimny

Dick - If everything runs straight and the Boss Lady (and me) stay healthy, we should be in Anchorage on May 17th.  Send me a PM when you get up there and we'll get together for coffee or something.  Same goes for everybody else.  If anyone gets up to Anchorage, let us know and we'll throw a mini-meet & greet.


----------



## dfedora

Jim - Sounds great , Maybe drop a line too?  Trying to get up there while the kings are around. love to tie into a King . If I leave around the middle of May wouldn't get up there till early june . I can't drive by Yellowstone without seeing it again. It was closed in early November last year but hadn't plan on stopping for long anyway.


----------



## akjimny

June would be King Salmon season for sure.  30 years up there and I never caught one.  We have to bypass yellowstone this trip - towing a 17 foot trailer with all our furniture.  I want to avoid any mountains I can.


----------



## try2findus

Hey Jimmy and Boss Lady!  Randy and I have been busy and have missed your recent posts.  Glad you are on your way and we are wishing you safe and happy travels.  We will also take you up on a cup of coffee WHEN we make it up your way.  It may not be this year...but we will make it!  :triumphant:


----------



## H2H1

Hey Jimmy, Jeanie and Randy will take you up on the coffee or stronger drink, however they are movie stars now and making so many movie they are real busy to make a trip up. They know I just having fun with them. I do hope they do.


----------



## akjimny

Jeanie - You convince Randy to drive on up and we'll take you out to dinner.  Cooffee later.


----------



## H2H1

hey Jimmy is that an open invitation to anyone?


----------



## akjimny

Sure is Hollis.  You and Maria and any of the Forum / M&G crowd are included too.  Boss Lady and I would love to see any of you when you get to Alaska.  You can add some new states and Canadian provinces to your map.  Come on up.  We'll go fishing, too!!!


----------



## H2H1

well Jimmy since I did not win the lottery we will just have to wait a little longer. But we will one of these days.


----------



## akjimny

Closed on sale of house - Check.  Had yard sale - Check.  Sold most all of my tools and hardware - Waaaaaaaaa.  Loading proceeding on trailer - Check.  Last doctor appointments set for Boss Lady - Check.  Nine days left 'til hitting the road - Check.

Tic Tock Tic Tock - tempus fugit


----------



## H2H1

Jim do be care ful on your return trip. Just don't get up there and forget about us. Maria nd I hope the "boss lady" will get better and will see yall in the lower states again.


----------



## C Nash

Jim hope ya'll have a safe trip.  Hope the wife gets a good report from the dr.  Keep us posted on the trip to Alaska.


----------

